# Remington 1911?



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Did you guys see Remington is "making" (probably more like selling, built then stamped by someone else just like the R15) a 1911 pistol now? Here's the link:

http://www.1911r1.com/


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

yep, sure did . You probably right about someonelse making it too.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> yep, sure did . You probably right about someonelse making it too.


I was, apparently the company name is E-RPC but there's not much about them other than they are in New York so there's some positive buzz about them being American made. Found a link to see they'll be selling for around $600. I'm not too excited about, but as Chris Miller pointed out to me good for Remington for using their clout to make it happen. They did it with the R15 and it's actually a Bushy.

http://www.slingpoint.com/hand-guns-c-26.html?filter_id=619&sort=3a


----------

